# Pumpkin Spice Ale



## dzachareas (Sep 25, 2010)

I tried my hand at a pumpkin spice ale today. I just kind of threw together a recipe, but it smelled amazing! I'm very excited to see how this will turn out.


----------



## smurfe (Sep 25, 2010)

Details??????


----------



## Tom (Sep 25, 2010)

RECIPE ???


----------



## Wade E (Sep 26, 2010)

Yum. Sounds delish.


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 26, 2010)

yes, need recipe as julie has gotten me interested in this, lol


----------



## vcasey (Sep 26, 2010)

dzachareas said:


> I tried my hand at a pumpkin spice ale today. I just kind of threw together a recipe, but it smelled amazing! I'm very excited to see how this will turn out.



Hubby has made this a couple of times using fresh pumpkin one time and canned another. Both were great, but the one with fresh pumpkin was fantastic. Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## dzachareas (Sep 26, 2010)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><>
<w:Word>
<w:View>Normal</w:View>
<w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>
<w:Compatibility>
<w:BreakWrappedTables/>
<w:SnapToGridInCell/>
<w:ApplyBreakingRules/>
<w:WrapTextWithPunct/>
<w:UseAsianBreakRules/>
<w:UseFELayout/>
</w:Compatibility>
<w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>
</w:Word>
</><![endif]--><!--[if !mso]><
id="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D" id=ieooui></>
<>
st1\:*{behaviorrl(#ieooui) }

<![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]>
<>
/* Style Definitions */
table.MsoNormalTable
{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";
mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;
mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;
mso-style-noshow:yes;
mso-style-parent:"";
mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;
mso-para-margin:0in;
mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;
mso-paginationidow-orphan;
font-size:10.0pt;
font-family:"Times New Roman";}

<![endif]-->

<div align="center">

<table ="MsonormalTable" style="width: 100%;" width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<t><tr style="">
<td style="width: 16%; padding: 0in;" width="16%">
*Amount*
</td>
<td style="width: 51%; padding: 0in;" width="51%">
*Item*
</td>
<td style="width: 15%; padding: 0in;" width="15%">
*Type*
</td>
<td style="width: 16%; padding: 0in;" width="16%">
*% or IBU*
</td>
</tr>
<tr style="">
<td style="padding: 0in;">
1.50 lb
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Amber Dry Extract (12.5 SRM)
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Dry Extract
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
9.41 %
</td>
</tr>
<tr style="">
<td style="padding: 0in;">
7.50 lb
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Golden Promise (1.9 SRM)
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Grain
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
47.05 %
</td>
</tr>
<tr style="">
<td style="padding: 0in;">
2.50 lb
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Munich Malt
(9.0 SRM)
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Grain
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
15.68 %
</td>
</tr>
<tr style="">
<td style="padding: 0in;">
1.50 lb
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Aromatic Malt (26.0 SRM)
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Grain
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
9.41 %
</td>
</tr>
<tr style="">
<td style="padding: 0in;">
1.00 lb
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Vienna Malt
(3.5 SRM)
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Grain
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
6.27 %
</td>
</tr>
<tr style="">
<td style="padding: 0in;">
0.75 lb
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM)
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Grain
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
4.71 %
</td>
</tr>
<tr style="">
<td style="padding: 0in;">
0.19 lb
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Honey Malt (25.0 SRM)
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Grain
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
1.19 %
</td>
</tr>
<tr style="">
<td style="padding: 0in;">
1.00 oz
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Hersbrucker [2.50 %] (60 min)
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Hops
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
7.3 IBU
</td>
</tr>
<tr style="">
<td style="padding: 0in;">
0.25 tsp
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Nutmeg (Boil 90.0 min)
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Misc
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">

</td>
</tr>
<tr style="">
<td style="padding: 0in;">
0.50 tsp
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Cinnamon (Boil 90.0 min)
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Misc
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">

</td>
</tr>
<tr style="">
<td style="padding: 0in;">
1.00 tsp
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
1/2 Cinnamon 1/2 Nutmeg (Boil 20.0 min)
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Misc
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">

</td>
</tr>
<tr style="">
<td style="padding: 0in;">
1.00 tsp
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min)
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Misc
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">

</td>
</tr>
<tr style="">
<td style="padding: 0in;">
1.50 tsp
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Pumpkin Pie Spice (Secondary 1.0 weeks)
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Misc
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">

</td>
</tr>
<tr style="">
<td style="padding: 0in;">
1.50 tbsp
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Vanilla Extract (Boil 0.0 min)
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Misc
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">

</td>
</tr>
<tr style="">
<td style="padding: 0in;">
3.75 lb
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Pumpkin (Boil 90.0 min)
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Misc
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">

</td>
</tr>
<tr style="">
<td style="padding: 0in;">
14.00 gm
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Pumpkin Pie Spice (Boil 3.0 min)
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Misc
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">

</td>
</tr>
<tr style="">
<td style="padding: 0in;">
0.50 lb
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Brown Sugar, Light (8.0 SRM)
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Sugar
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
3.14 %
</td>
</tr>
<tr style="">
<td style="padding: 0in;">
0.50 lb
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Milk Sugar (Lactose) (0.0 SRM)
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Sugar
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
3.14 %
</td>
</tr>
<tr style="">
<td style="padding: 0in;">
1 Pkgs
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
English Ale (White Labs #WLP002) [Starter 1900 ml]
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
Yeast-Ale
</td>
<td style="padding: 0in;">
</span>
</td>
</tr>
</t></table>



</span>90 minute boil.

Bake canned pumpkin (No Preservatives, No spices), spread
out onto cookie sheets at 350 for an hour. Mash grains while pumpkin is baking.
Taste beer before adding any spice when transferring to secondary. If spice is
needed, make a tea with two teaspoons of spice and 1 cup of water and add a few
ounces at a time until desired taste is achieved. Pour through coffee filter to
remove spice particles.



1.084 OG



Bought a commercial pumpkin spice and put 1 TBSP in a jar,
then added 1 TBSP of cinnamon and ½ TBSP Nutmeg and mixed. </span>This is what I used for my pumpkin spice
since the commercial spice is heavy on Ginger and allspice.
I wanted to use Mt. Hood for the hops but they out at my LHS, so I went with Hersbrucker. The only problem is that it has half the Alpha acids so this beer will only have about 7 IBUs. I'm not too worried because I really want the spices to come through.


----------



## dzachareas (Sep 26, 2010)

oh yeah, 15 minutes at 122 and 60 minutes at 154. Mash out at 168.


----------



## dzachareas (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey Vcasey, did your husband put the pumpkin in the mash or put it in the boil? I was looking at both options and decided to go with the boil. I would like to try fresh pumpkin in the mash though.


----------



## vcasey (Sep 26, 2010)

He put the pumpkin in with the boil, ended up adding spices in the secondary once the fermentation calmed down.


----------



## dzachareas (Sep 26, 2010)

Right on, thanks for the info. I'll have to try that next time.


----------



## dzachareas (Oct 1, 2010)

Transferred to the secondary today, got a little taste and a SG reading. It's spicy, but I think it will be very good.


----------

